# Video of my completed tree puller



## treesquirrel (Mar 18, 2010)

This is a video of the puller I fabricated for my bobcat. I can clamp the tree and get positive pressure for pushing, then clamp the root ball to pull it out. I can then pick it up and carry it to the chipper where we cut and chip the top then cut off the roots.

This tree was about 10-12 inches and I really designed it for 8 inch trees so this was pushing the machine a bit too hard. It still got it pulled up but with much more effort than the smaller trees.

I have already drawn up the CAD file of a more advanced unit with improvements over this prototype. If you put this on a bigger machine than my S250 it would do some pretty good sized pines.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6eX2ZH3NOo


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great Squirrel! I need to get my grapple arms mounted to my tree shear soon and it'll be somewhat like that. Nice to see the homemade fabrication.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 18, 2010)

oh God.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

Popped you a new Nova for your fab!


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is awesome! I've got to have one. I've got several jobs on the books right now that would be perfect for that attachment. I like the OT tracks on your bobcat, it looks like they really help out a lot. Mine would have been spinning tires in that clay. Great video!


----------



## treesquirrel (Mar 19, 2010)

Bowhunter01 said:


> That is awesome! I've got to have one. I've got several jobs on the books right now that would be perfect for that attachment. I like the OT tracks on your bobcat, it looks like they really help out a lot. Mine would have been spinning tires in that clay. Great video!



Yes, those tracks have been a Godsend. I cannot believe how well they improve the machine. It gives me the pushing power I need for this and lots of other stuff. The red clay was slick from rain and I could still get my job done. No way with tires.

I will be building another one soon, steel has been ordered already. I will make a few improvements on the design of the upper grabber and go with two cylinders on the jaws. this unit has one side fixed and the other has the cylinder.


----------

